# Tarantula Substrate - Perfect Mix Potting Soil



## texascowboy1979 (Nov 11, 2008)

Is "Perfect Mix All Purpose Potting Soil" ok to use as substrate... I dont wanna use dirt... but i dont know if the potting soil will harm the tarantulas... they come in tomorrow, so I have a little time. I just dont want the soil to kill them or have a chemical that will kill them.. here is a picture of the potting soil.













Here is a picture of the setup..


----------



## MizM (Nov 11, 2008)

No. It lists not only a time-release fertilizer, but perlite, which is basically glass. Make sure your soil contains no pesticides or fertilizer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 1


----------



## MVDaniel (Nov 11, 2008)

I wouldn't use it either. Just run to the pet store and get some coco fiber. That'll work for now, then you can research the ideal mixture and make a batch of your own.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Brian S (Nov 11, 2008)

IMO the best substrate is the cheap Schultz's Peat Moss that Wal Mart sells


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok... I will switch it out in the AM then... I will use soil from outside... We dont use any chemicals in our yard... we live out in the contry... so I will find some soft soil to use in the setups... I will post new pictures of the setups tomorrow...

Thanks for the help.. 

i dont want anything to go wrong with these guys...


----------



## MizM (Nov 11, 2008)

Where are you in TX? I'm in Leander, a new Texan.

I usually use potting soil also, but I always check the ingredients to make sure there are no chemical additives. I find that yard dirt in my area gets really heavy and cakes easily.


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 11, 2008)

texascowboy1979 said:


> Ok... I will switch it out in the AM then... I will use soil from outside... We dont use any chemicals in our yard... we live out in the contry... so I will find some soft soil to use in the setups... I will post new pictures of the setups tomorrow...
> 
> Thanks for the help..
> 
> i dont want anything to go wrong with these guys...


I wouldnt do that either.

Just go get yourself a bag of peat moss potting soil , the shultz brand. Or some coco fiber bricks.

They are dirt cheap (chuckles at pun) and perfect for your Ts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Nov 11, 2008)

MizM said:


> Where are you in TX? I'm in Leander, a new Texan.
> I usually use potting soil also, but I always check the ingredients to make sure there are no chemical additives. I find that yard dirt in my area gets really heavy and cakes easily.


I live in La Feria TX, deep South Texas... Near McAllen Texas... Much of the dirt in our area cakes easily too, but we have some spots, hard to find, but we have some spots where the dirt is mixed with a type of soil sand that is great and does not clump up as bad... Ill try that..




j.everson23 said:


> I wouldnt do that either.
> Just go get yourself a bag of peat moss potting soil , the shultz brand. Or some coco fiber bricks.
> They are dirt cheap (chuckles at pun) and perfect for your Ts.


Ill go to the pet store / walmart too to see if I can find the coco fiber brick / peat moss, if not, ill use the soil sand found here on the ranch.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Nov 11, 2008)

i used to use top soil  but  i am hooked on the cocoa fiber and peat


----------



## Brian S (Nov 11, 2008)

MizM said:


> I find that yard dirt in my area gets really heavy and cakes easily.


You better not try to feed me a cake from yard dirt when I come to visit you 



hehehe


----------



## MizM (Nov 11, 2008)

Brian S said:


> You better not try to feed me a cake from yard dirt when I come to visit you
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe



But mud pies are my specialty!! I promise, no chemicals tho!:razz:


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Nov 11, 2008)

MizM said:


> But mud pies are my specialty!! I promise, no chemicals tho!:razz:


We've got cow pies here!!! LOL


----------



## MizM (Nov 11, 2008)

texascowboy1979 said:


> We've got cow pies here!!! LOL


Well, when Brian comes out, y'all can make him a cow pie, and I'll make some mud pies. I DID tell him I was going to throw a big BBQ when he got here, so we'll entertain him Texas style!!!!


----------



## Brian S (Nov 11, 2008)

I can get cow patties right here by my house! I aint gonna drive all the way to Tex just to get that


----------



## MizM (Nov 11, 2008)

Brian S said:


> I can get cow patties right here by my house! I aint gonna drive all the way to Tex just to get that


But ya WILL drive all the way out here just to visit us!!! Well, and to do a bunch of T & scorpion hunting, but mostly to visit us!!!!


----------



## Brian S (Nov 11, 2008)

Of course I would Terri! 
How could I pass up an opportunity to give you a hard time? LOLOLOL .
I'll be sure to bring some of my hot peppers  Tell your old man I said howdy and am looking forward to seeing him again


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok... Ive changed the soil... I could not wait for tomorrow... I cleaned it all out and added the soil from outside... Its a mix of sandy soil, soil, and very fine twigs... have a look.. what do you think?


----------



## Brian S (Nov 12, 2008)

What are those containers? I wouldnt mind snagging a few of those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis K (Nov 12, 2008)

Next time you are in town go and buy a big bale of Peat Moss from some store, it will last you a very long time and works great.  Probably nothing wring with what you have, but looking at the pics I would rather have peat.


----------



## Paulie B (Nov 12, 2008)

Brian S said:


> What are those containers? I wouldnt mind snagging a few of those


Ditto?  Those Octies look the business.


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Nov 12, 2008)

They are betta tanks...


----------



## Brian S (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh ok! DUUUHHH! I should have seen that, I feel like an idiot now LOL.


----------



## aluras (Nov 12, 2008)

you should add some substrate in there, They ReallY like to burrow. Hope they show up in good health....


----------



## gvfarns (Nov 12, 2008)

I dislike potting soil for a reason different from what has been said here: if it dries out, it becomes hydrophobic.  Then it is annoying stuff.  And you try and moisten it again and the water beads up and runs down to where you don't particularly want it.

I'm a coco fiber man myself.  Bed a beast or eco earth.

And it comes in a convenient brick.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok, Cobalt Owners... I read online that cobalts need mositure... is this correct? I changed the substrate from dirt sand to a peat most type deal. holds lots of moisture... I wanna get this right. Its gonna be moist in their tanks... please verify for me.



aluras said:


> you should add some substrate in there, They ReallY like to burrow. Hope they show up in good health....


Ok... I have added substrate.. its not coco fibers... but then again.. i hit up all the pet stores and even called the pet stores withing 30 miles.. and nothing.. but they do care something very similar to cocofibers... its called forest floor substrate.. non toxic, safe to eat in other words, holds moisture, sold in bricks.

hope thats ok..


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow.. I underestemated the use of substrate... the pens look more professional... and I used the rest of the substrate on my fence lizards pen... he looks really cute hiding in the substrate... LOL


----------



## somethingbig (Nov 13, 2008)

texascowboy1979 said:


> I live in La Feria TX, deep South Texas... Near McAllen Texas... Much of the dirt in our area cakes easily too, but we have some spots, hard to find, but we have some spots where the dirt is mixed with a type of soil sand that is great and does not clump up as bad... Ill try that..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


texascowboy, i'm actually from mission and dated a girl from santa rosa, so i know the area well! i'm not positive, but you might try giving Moreno's Pet & Feed in pharr a call. i've never been to Exotic Pet World‎ in mcallen, but check them out too. you could also try Petland on N 10th in mcallen, and if all else fails, there's always Petsmart...


----------



## MizM (Nov 13, 2008)

texascowboy1979 said:


> Ok, Cobalt Owners... I read online that cobalts need mositure... is this correct? I changed the substrate from dirt sand to a peat most type deal. holds lots of moisture... I wanna get this right. Its gonna be moist in their tanks... please verify for me.QUOTE]
> 
> This is a highly controversial subject. I've had many problems with mold, mites and nematodes in moist tanks. I now keep most of my enclosures bone dry and provide a clean, full water dish. When my Ts need moisture, they will drink and sometimes straddle their water dish. Haven't had any problems since. There are highly moisture dependant species like T. blondi, which I do keep very moist, but I use roly-poly or pill bugs to help keep unwanted buggies away.


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Nov 13, 2008)

somethingbig said:


> texascowboy, i'm actually from mission and dated a girl from santa rosa, so i know the area well!


Wow... a fellow neighbor.. Yeah, I tryed Morenos, Petland, Petsmart, Petco... and even a few Mom and Pop stores... and nothing... which is fine because they seem to like the forest substrate... it looks great and holds great moisture..


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Nov 13, 2008)

MizM said:


> but I use roly-poly or pill bugs to help keep unwanted buggies away.


are they safe to use in the cages?


----------



## MizM (Nov 13, 2008)

texascowboy1979 said:


> are they safe to use in the cages?


Oh yes, they completely ignore the Ts and eat any leftover cricket legs, mold, whatever. And the Ts don't seem to mind them at all. Great little housekeepers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

